# Street Rant



## gunn (Nov 6, 2007)

sometimes words are the only thing that keep me alive

on this dead end street still spiting rhymes

hearing crows laughin at the ones with death in there eyes

surgically implant catastrophic smiles

sometimes it's hard to find the true feeling inside

with all the countless numbers in cars drivin by 

it's makin me wonder will I go insane and die
just tryin to find a reason and it's no where to be found

just a bunch of dead suicidal clowns in this twisted circus your on the carnival ride that makes

you wanna die ha.... there I said it again spitin the same fuckin rhyme the jokers flipped the shit

now goin insane this time how long can we play our little game

just make the connection open your doors of perception

to the window in your mind rainbow nightmares and dark sunshine with mathematical rhyme

lets make illusions reality contemplate who we are border line insanity it' all over now

something has spoken inside of me to ask the question are you truly free

wakin up every mornin nine to five just to stay alive wakin up with tired blood shot eyes

breakin all the clocks then it starts to rain how long can we maintain and stay sane all we need is

someone to blame is it fame or you name you want them to know or is the storm coming and there's

know where to go..

count the dead body's in the alleyway it's the latest t.v. reality what the fuck is profanity

I think it's vanity when the t.v.'s full of commercials that makes anorexics and stuck up chicks

what a lame stupid world full of macho dick's fuck all you critics I'd like to see you live it

not givin any credit to the one's that deserve it what about friends in the end

they'll probably transcend into demonic aliens witch is no fun coming strait from the asylum

lookin at the robot's playin there little rat race with there shield of anger on there pretty

product face in slaving themselves to technology here comes the trilogy tune in next week

or what comes naturally mutated victims of wars atrocity cause war has no morality

the masses spent artillery


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow. I like it man - I can really relate to alot of that. For real - thank you.


----------



## maggotchowdz (Nov 6, 2007)

nice flow I really like it... I write a lot about the same shit... where are we free?...we are either imprisoned by the system or repressed by the man. Even when hopping trains you run as fast as you can. Its wheather you let them get you down. let them smash your face to the dirt. But between the lines theres those of us that always seem to escape the hurt. Freedom


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 6, 2007)

*tear* FFFUUUUccCCKKK!!! Good stuff - good times.


----------



## spaz1972 (Feb 8, 2008)

i wish i could write like that.


----------

